# Acoustic amp necessary?



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I am looking at an electric/acoustic Martin
Is an acoustic amp necessary or can i plug it through a Line 6 spider Jam or I have a small Fender Rumble Bass amp ?
Just for home use..


Thanks
DuFf


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The output of an acoustic pickup tends to be a little hotter than most electrics (though now with stoopidly overwound pickups that's debateable) - there's a powered preamp in there just like passive vs active basses. The other issue is amp/cab voicing.

Technically it is possible and safe - the issue is whether you will like it. Personally I just go into a reg guitar amp (just spend some time tweaking gain and EQ - what's needed is not what you're used to dialing in for your electrics), just presenting the opposing view for ya.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Duffman said:


> I am looking at an electric/acoustic Martin
> Is an acoustic amp necessary or can i plug it through a Line 6 spider Jam or I have a small Fender Rumble Bass amp ?
> Just for home use..
> Thanks
> DuFf


I'm told that acoustic guitars have a wider range than electric guitars and acoustic amps are designed to accommodate that range which is why my Traynor acoustic amp is 225 watts but my Fender Super Champ is only 15 watts. So it takes more to drive the acoustic guitar sound as opposed to the more mid range electric guitar sound.

My Martin guitars with K&K pickups sound bad through the Fender and very good through the Traynor.

That said, I'm thinking of putting a magnetic sound hole pickup in one of my other dreads and run it through the Fender just for the different sound that will produce.

But, if you want it to sound like an acoustic guitar then an acoustic amp would probably do that better.

I'm guessing you already know that when you run it through an amp what yer gonna be hearing is the sound of the pickup. A way to get some miced acoustic sound back is to stick a mic in front of the guitar at maybe 25%. I do that with my Traynor amp sometimes bcs it has XLR jacks for microphone as well 1/4" jacks for the K&K in the guitar. L&M sells a short bar that attaches to the vocal mic stand an holds a mic for the guitar - it's about $16.00.

Try it with what you've got anyway. I'm thinking that your bass amp might work better but either way it'll make some kinda sound just depends whether you like it although an acoustic amp should bring you closer to an acoustic guitar sound.

This is just my experience so I probably have it all wrong.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> But, if you want it to sound like an acoustic guitar then an acoustic amp would probably do that better.


Agreed. No comparison, IMO. 
Admittedly, I am very biased


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Power ( wattage) is irrelevant except as regards the desired volume level, but we're talking tone.

The issue isn't that a reg guitar amp can't reproduce the extended range of an acoustic (I do not believe in this; low E is low E on either), so much as that they tend to be very coloured ( the 'voicing') vs neutral, in a way that we have come to love for electric rock, but not so great for acoustic. You can use the amp EQ as a counter for that sometimes.

To that end a bass amp ( just the amp) will likely work better (because it is more neutral, usually; there are exceptions), however you'd still be better off with a guitar speaker- a bass speaker doesn't have the top end- opposite problem ( and if the CAB has a tweeter, that's actually worse, usually a crappie piezo; harsh not that you'd notice with bass). If a combo try using both the internal speaker and a extension (guitar) cab. Ideally a bass head and sealed guitar cab.

So yes, an acoustic amp is easier. There's no magic, it's just specialised in terms of voicing so you don't have to work for it; but you can get there other ways.

Another thing to try is going through a powered monitor or a PA ( that way you get the channel EQ; and reverb usually). Lots of folks do that for gigs. It'll be neutral and full range (a guitar speaker is also technically full range but rolls off a bit early in the bass and has a massive upper mid peak, which a PA won't have).


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Duffman said:


> I am looking at an electric/acoustic Martin
> Is an acoustic amp necessary or can i plug it through a Line 6 spider Jam or I have a small Fender Rumble Bass amp ?
> Just for home use..
> 
> ...


If your just playing at home why amplify it at all. An acoustic unplugged is plenty loud at home unless you’re jammin with a drummer or piano 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You really don't need an amp if you're just playing at home or even playing with others in an acoustic setting. Having pickups just gives you the option of playing the guitar in a live band.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ricktoberfest said:


> If your just playing at home why amplify it at all. An acoustic unplugged is plenty loud at home unless you’re jammin with a drummer or piano





Chito said:


> You really don't need an amp if you're just playing at home or even playing with others in an acoustic setting. Having pickups just gives you the option of playing the guitar in a live band.


I totally agree. However, sometimes I like to play through acoustic my amp just for a change in tone and a bit more sustain. I don't have the volume turned up, but I always add a bit of reverb. It is also fun to use a looper with the amp for some basic leads (e.g, Django style )


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Power ( wattage) is irrelevant except as regards the desired volume level, but we're talking tone.


Not to belabour the point but my 5 watt 57 Tweed and my 15 watt Super Champ are both louder than my Traynor AM 225 watt acoustic amp.

Maybe there's an explanation for that but it all does what I need so that's all that matters from where I'm at.

Years ago I used to run an Ovation through a Traynor Bass Master Mk II and a 4x10 cab; that guitar sounded better through the bass amp than through a guitar amp but I think those pickups were designed so that electric players could just plug in to their regular amps as there weren't that many dedicated acoustic amps back then. It also sounded good through PA but a guitar head not so much.

Again, not looking for an argument just relating my experience right or wrong.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

"Is an acoustic amp necessary with an acoustic guitar?"
No it is not necessary to have any amplification.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

No, of course it's not necessary.
That said, if you're going to plug your acoustic-electric into an amp it should be an acoustic amp.
An amp made for acoustic instruments.
The beautiful tone of your acoustic guitar will never be done justice to by playing through a bass amp or an electric guitar amp.
Don't get me wrong. It will work. Sound will come out of the amp.
It won't sound like your guitar though.
That's why acoustic amps are built similar to small portable PA systems.
They try to accurately reproduce the sound of your guitar.
Guitar amps don't try to do that.
God no.
Holy shit, no.
We would all trash-talk and take the biggest shit all over any electric guitar amp that tried to faithfully reproduce the unplugged sound of our electric guitars.
Fuck me but we would hate that.
So much.
No, guitar amps purposely colour the sound.
That's the opposite of what you want for your acoustic.
If you're going to plug in then get a decent acoustic amp.
Or plug into the mixing board if you like, so long as you have some level of control over the monitor level so you can hear yourself.
It's not good at all, playing without monitor when you're standing behind the house mains and everybody else has monitor.
It's actually pretty shitty.
Get an acoustic amp and feed the post-out to the board and you'll have as much or as little monitor as you like.
And you won't be a slave to the idiot sound guy who tries to make you sound like shit because he doesn't understand acoustic guitars.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Good one Gunch.



Wardo said:


> Not to belabour the point but my 5 watt 57 Tweed and my 15 watt Super Champ are both louder than my Traynor AM 225 watt acoustic amp.
> 
> Maybe there's an explanation for that but it all does what I need so that's all that matters from where I'm at.


The preamp on an acoustic isn't as a) high gain (not designed for any amount of OD, you can still get it, but that wasn't the intent there) and b) not as mid boosty (the voicing of a guitar amp is all about a big mid peak) and c) differnt EQ points, especially the top and bottom. Incidentally, these things are also true of most bass amps. Also acoustic amps tend to be solid state (ss vs tube watts debate) and the speakers are usually more fullrange PA type (whether that's a single driver or 2 way) and less efficient. Basically the opposite of a guitar amp - reserved vs pushing everything as hard as possible.



Wardo said:


> Years ago I used to run an Ovation through a Traynor Bass Master Mk II and a 4x10 cab; that guitar sounded better through the bass amp than through a guitar amp but I think those pickups were designed so that electric players could just plug in to their regular amps as there weren't that many dedicated acoustic amps back then. It also sounded good through PA but a guitar head not so much.
> 
> Again, not looking for an argument just relating my experience right or wrong.


No argument at all; this is all in line with what I'm sayin. There is no right and wrong; try it - if no good try something else, is all. Personally, with all the amps/cabs/PA I have, I'd try all the combinations before I bought a new amp with a very singular and dedicated purpose that I won't use for anything else; I just ain't rich enough for such decadence never mind having the space.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I agree with all points of view. Use an "electric" amp. Use an "acoustic" amp. Use a tube amp. Use a solid state.

*JUST FIND THE RIGHT ONE!*

Because many of them can be the wrong one...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Every time I plug an acoustic into an electric guitar amp it feeds back like a mofo. Bought a fishman mini and problem solved


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two friends that play mostly acoustic. One uses an acoustic amp and the other uses a guitar amp. I use a Traynor TVM10 and am very happy with the results.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The answer is always a Twin Reverb.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a preamp with a 10M input resistor which I was told it could be very good with an acoustic guitar. I haven't actually tried that.

You could try an easily reversible mod like that.

If your amp has a power amp in or an effects loop return, try putting an acoustic preamp or a mixer in there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The guitar amp's speaker is always going to be a compromise with acoustic, though. Honky and limited bandwidth. Same as singing through one.

I'd buy a little mixer and a powered PA speaker. You can pick that kind of thing up for less than $500. Some mixers have a Hi-Z input or two, just made for passive pickups = like some acoustics have, and will still work for active pickups. And the PA system will be modular and expandable. It'll handle vox and acoustic and maybe more, as you expand your repertoire and the gigs get bigger and better. Pretty soon you'll be hiring Showco.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

When I decided to amplify my Taylor 510, I was suggested K&K combo and a Crate amp, but the one they had in stock would only be for practice purpose while I had to accompany amateur singers at an office farewell evening. But the seller, an acoustic guitar player, told me he was using a keyboard amp when playing outside. So I have a "Behringer Ultratone K1800 FX". It has a pre-amp, four input including mic and so on. At home, I can silence the speaker to use the headphones only. I use effects for fun except "reverb" that helps certain amateur singers much...
There are other technical functions I do not use such as connecting many other electronic devices I can't tell here, since I do not really remember (midi, bigger amp system, and the like).

It works also fine with other quality acoustic guitar amplification devices (say LR Baggs) except the cheap factory installed system on my entry level Alvarez.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I bought a Taylor 314ce and have plugged it through my Line 6 spider jam, I have not put it through the Bass amp yet but I will. Sounds pretty good with the effects on board the amp (little bit of reverb). Of course I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Amps that are designed to run clean will sound better. A keyboard amp, a bass amp, a p/a, your home stereo........ or an acoustic amp. A Jazz Chorus can work very well. I go through a Fishman preamp directly into the p/a when I gig in an acoustic duo. I also have a Traynor "Mixer" amp that works very well. At home I enjoy plugging in to an Alto mixer (with onboard effects) and then in to a pair (or a single) Alto TS110 powered speaker. This has proven to be a great value option.

All of the above work great when you need to louder - but nothing sounds as good as an acoustic unplugged IMHO.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Agree 100% with allthumbs. 
If not an acoustic amp, a keyboard amp does well, as most bass amps will in a pinch. Tube amps don't love acoustics plugged in directly as you get natural drive tones as you push the amp. But the kicker is, if you have a decent acoustic, chances are it'll never sound better than it does unplugged.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Go for the Loudbox Mini. Great amp. I just played an outdoor gig recently with it and used it as my monitor. We were 2 guitars, upright bass and vocals, all plugged into a PA. It's also great for vocals. It's more than enough to play in a bar in an acoustic setting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a little Ibanez Troubadour for marginal requirements, and a small Yamaha PA (Stagepas 400) otherwise. I kind of miss the Traynor acoustic amp I used for years but it was large, heavy, and awkward to carry, though it sounded great.

The Troubadour just gives a little more ambient sound when I have to compete with other instruments in a mostly acoustic setting.

The PA is easy to carry as the mixer detaches from the back of one small cab and the cords fit in the back of the other.

STAGEPAS 400i/ 600i | PA Systems | Products | Yamaha

I'm between preamps right now but a friend is suggesting the Tech21 Acoustic Fly Rig. The preamp section of the Boss ME-80 works in a pinch, the tuner, compressor, and volume pedal also come in handy, but overall it doesn't sound warm enough to my ears.


----------

